# Stowa Antea Vs Nomos Tangente



## br1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello to everybody. I would like some opinion about these 2 watches










and









They are quite similar but Nomos Tangente costs about double Stowa Antea.

The movement Peaseaux should be almost the same (I don't know the finishing of both).

Is there any value in this price difference or is just a matter of brand?

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello br1,

Welcome to the forum.

I have the Stowa KS and have handled the Nomos Tangente (4 years ago). The Nomos movement was better finished (other members more in the know may help here) and the lugs thinner and crown smaller.

They are both excellent timepieces, but I much prefered the Stowa dial. Since I'd also bought other watches from Stowa with great customer service I went with the Stowa KS.

Check out the review of the Nomos by Mike https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=466&highlight=tangente and also the Stowa forum for threads on the KS.


----------



## br1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gordon said:


> Hello br1,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gordon for sharing your experience.
Sorry for having forgotten to search in the forum: I would have found many answers. Thank you again


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

br1 said:


> Thank you Gordon for sharing your experience.
> Sorry for having forgotten to search in the forum: I would have found many answers. Thank you again


No worries ;-)

I really like my Stowa KS but at some time in the future I most probably will get a Nomos for my collection :-d


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

br1 said:


> Hello to everybody. I would like some opinion about these 2 watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi br1,

I presume the most important difference between NOMOS and STOWA prices are their distribution systems: NOMOS watches you can get at your AD, STOWA watches are sold at their online shop.

Another important difference is made by your individual taste;-).

My choice would be (and often isb-)) STOWA,

brainless


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a NOMOS Tangente with the Beta movement (with date) but I do not have a STOWA Antera but I have the FO.

I am very happy with my NOMOS but I am very happy with STOWA's customer service.

Both the Tangente and Antera and based on the Bauhaus style but I found the NOMOS dial is more unique to have just the even numbers on it.

I am sure you will be happy with either one of them. Both are nice. But if you are getting the NOMOS, make sure you get the display back. After owning it for so many years, I am still not tired at looking at the movement yet.

Tommy


----------



## narwhal (Feb 17, 2007)

I wish Stowa would re-release the Antea with the alternating numbers on the dial. (Like the Nomos) It looks cleaner and more sparse to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, the movement of the Nomos Tangente had to undergo a lot of modifications (not only talking about the Glashütte 3/4 plate) so that many people now tend to say that these modifications and the inhouse producing process has gone so far to justify to speak about an in-house movement.

Regarding the inhouse processing you may read my report on my visit to NOMOS here.










The Peseux 7001 which powers the Antea Kleine Sekunde isn´t that sophisticated, however it is of good quality (no doubt about that).

Summary: Both are excellent watches, nevertheless the NOMOS is worth the
additional money.


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

rmillman said:


> I wish Stowa would re-release the Antea with the alternating numbers on the dial. (Like the Nomos) It looks cleaner and more sparse to me.


They won't - apparently Stowa and Nomos agreed on the dials they're now selling after Nomos sued Stowa for copying their design. (Nomos lost BTW because Stowa has a similar watch in it's history).


----------



## Schmiedel (Apr 23, 2006)

I vote for the Antea KS. The lugs seem more substantial, I lije that, makes it look better IMO.

I like the leftover cash too.


----------



## somon (Jan 27, 2008)

They both are nice, similar even if a bit different outside but not inside:think:. In watchmaking IMHO, inside (the movement) is what often makes the difference;-). As mike said: "Both are excellent watches, nevertheless the NOMOS is worth the additional money", I definitely vote for Nomos!:-!

Somon
;-)


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have both a Nomos and Stowa. The Nomos finish is excellent from the case to the movement. More on the pricey side.

That being said, Stowa is not a poor quality watch by any means. Due to the pricing structure, Jorg is not going to go through and alter every aspect of the movement. As Mr. Stuffler stated, the quality is still good.


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

I was very closely considering the Nomos Tangente /w power reserve and date and recently looked at one at my local Wempe. I've only been able to look at Stowas through photos.

I think the key thing to keep in mind, as mentioned, is that Nomos is more expensive, but that money gets you a highly modified movement and also possibly some complications. I think Nomos' power reserve and date complications offer an exceptional value, considering how thin the movement is (most power reserve complications make the movement quite a bit thicker). Also, they managed to add a date wheel without adding much (if any) thickness by putting it at the edge of the movement. 

IMO $2,000 for a highly customized, limited quantity hand-wind movement with date and power reserve in a case only 8mm thick is an absolute steal, considering you'd pay the same for a mass-produced ETA 2893 in a case that is at least 10mm thick. By the same token, $700-800 for the Antea KS also looks like a great bargain, and people note that the case construction of the Stowa is on par with watches significantly more expensive.

I might end up going with the KS because of money constraints. I'd get the Nomos if I could afford it. If money were no object, of course, I'd probably get a few Nomos' and a few Stowas, because they're great values compared to a lot of the other brands.


----------



## hkg (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi

For me also nomos looks better. But i am not sure if is it worth the extra money. Forgive me if i have skipped something since i am new to collecting watches, but i dont understand the huge price increase nomos had in the last few years. When i look on old forum posts and reviews, people talk about 500-600 euros, now the basic model is listed as 920 on their web site.

But i would also choose nomos if money would be not a constraint.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

hkg said:


> Hi
> 
> For me also nomos looks better. But i am not sure if is it worth the extra money. Forgive me if i have skipped something since i am new to collecting watches, but i dont understand the huge price increase nomos had in the last few years. When i look on old forum posts and reviews, people talk about 500-600 euros, now the basic model is listed as 920 on their web site.
> 
> But i would also choose nomos if money would be not a constraint.


Their price increase is as huge as the price increase of other brands. The Nomos is worth the extra money seen the more sophisticated movement.


----------



## hkg (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes sure obviously nomos has a better movement. And i plan to have one. 

I know that many brands are increasing their prices. I just dont understand the reason for that price increase.


----------



## mmaddux (Dec 3, 2007)

The following is not meant to gloat, but just to express happiness at good fortune.

I consider myself very fortunate to have won a Nomos Tangente on Ebay for $640 US shipped (late last year). It has a few small dings and scratches on the bezel, but otherwise is unblemished, plus it came with box and papers and even had one month left on the warranty. Since I'm a watch user rather than a collector, I don't mind it looking like someone has worn it - that's what it's for!

I think one thing that kept the competition down was the fact that the seller presented terrible pictures that made the watch look much more worn that it was. 

Now as I see the same watch selling new for $1500+, I feel lucky.

I do have one thought about the Tangente vs Antea KS question: My impression is that there are a lot more Tangentes out in the world than there are KS's. Wouldn't this be at least a small plus on the KS's side?

Mike


----------



## Barrelfish (Jan 9, 2008)

Both are nice looking watches but the Nomos movement puts it in the 'win' column versus the Antea. That being said, I don't think you can go wrong choosing a Stowa or a Schauer. Jorg does great work!

Jeff


----------



## Todd5851 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have owned both the Tangente and Antea KS. As others have mentioned, the refinement of the Nomos is worth the extra money. Although, the Antea was great value for the money made even better by the Stowa customer service.

You might consider the pre-owned market for a Nomos. I was able to acquire a pre-owned Nomos Ludwig with the peseux movement for about the price of a new Antea KS.


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

My pick would be Nomos Tangente purely based on aesthetics.

I personally prefer the blue hands on creamy off-white dial instead of flat white. Styling for the numbers on the dial looks easier on the eye for me too...


----------



## Jude (Mar 7, 2006)

I have not seen the Antea, but have owned a Tangente for a few months.
I love it. It keeps very excellent time, the movement is beautiful, but its the dial's silvered finish that I love most. It looks different in various light conditions and the blued hands are simple perfection with it. I also prefer the numbers at every other hour.
I got a great deal on this one from a WUS member - less than 1K for a barely used one.


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had an Antea in the past, got a Nomos now, and I'd say the Nomos is a step up from the Antea (although the Antea is a very fine watch). Have to agree about the Nomos dial colour, it is beautiful. 

(Caveat, I am selling my Nomos, but only because I realised I don't wear dress watches often enough to justify keeping it.)


----------

